# Izzy's going to be a big sister! :-)



## bambikate

Tested this morning with fmu on a clearblue digi and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks after a very very faint bfp on a cheapie yesterday. 

Looks like izzy is going to be a big sister!  

Haven't even told hubby yet as he's fast asleep trying to think of a fun way to tell him. He's been so broody recently. Oh my goodness I can't believe it!!!!

Needless to say please don't mention this on facebook if you're friends with me on there x x

UPDATE - Told hubby by getting Izzy to give him the positive test - he's over the moon - still a bit shocked lol x x


----------



## dizzy65

oooh congrats :)


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats hun xx


----------



## bellascar

Congrats!!!xx


----------



## Brockie

congratulations honey! all the best xxx:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:dust: Congrats hunni x


----------



## alio

OH MY GOD KATE!!!!!!! So, so, so, so happy for you all..... Welcome back! It's definitely different this time around! xxxx


----------



## bambikate

Thanks Hun it still hasn't sunk in yet! Lol what's different 2nd time then? He he x x


----------



## alio

bambikate said:


> Thanks Hun it still hasn't sunk in yet! Lol what's different 2nd time then? He he x x

wellll.... for me.... i can never remember 'how' pregnant i am. i always have to check. and having a toddler and being pregnant is no mean feat.... i am so knackered all the time. on the major plus side you'll spend all your free time imagining how you can have a baby that doesn't look like izzy and imagining the kids playing together.

congratulations sweetheart. i am really, really pleased for you..... looks like all the original gang is getting in the club again! x


----------



## bambikate

alio said:


> bambikate said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun it still hasn't sunk in yet! Lol what's different 2nd time then? He he x x
> 
> wellll.... for me.... i can never remember 'how' pregnant i am. i always have to check. and having a toddler and being pregnant is no mean feat.... i am so knackered all the time. on the major plus side you'll spend all your free time imagining how you can have a baby that doesn't look like izzy and imagining the kids playing together.
> 
> congratulations sweetheart. i am really, really pleased for you..... looks like all the original gang is getting in the club again! xClick to expand...

 awww bless you yes i'm a bit worried about having a 2 year old and a newborn but it will be great when they're older  yay bring back the old gang ha ha thanks so much Hun x x


----------



## jen1604

Excellent news :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vicks

Congratulations hun! Love the way you told your hubby too x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations!!!


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun!!


----------



## nessajane

OMG congrats hunni!!!! im soooooo made up for you :cloud9: 

Maybe a december mum again :lol: 

xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Huge congrats hun!! x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Becky

Huge Congratulations to all 3 of you x


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats! x


----------



## polo_princess

Oh wow Kate, im so pleased for you and Andy :cloud9:

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, hurry up now and be born bubba, your mummy and daddy make gorgeous babies i want to see what you look like :lol:


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> Oh wow Kate, im so pleased for you and Andy :cloud9:
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, hurry up now and be born bubba, your mummy and daddy make gorgeous babies i want to see what you look like :lol:

Lol bless you Holly :blush: so do Brooke's Mummy and Daddy! I still can't quite believe it! eeek! Can't remember what I'm meant to do now?! Tell a doctor or something? ha ha x x


----------



## bambikate

nessajane said:


> OMG congrats hunni!!!! im soooooo made up for you :cloud9:
> 
> Maybe a december mum again :lol:
> 
> xx

Thanks hunni yes I think it'll be December again :dohh: lol probably closer to Christmas this time!!! x x


----------



## country_girl8

congrats kate izzy will love it


----------



## bluebell

Big congrats on your news :happydance: 

xx


----------



## shampain

Congrats!!!! xxx


----------



## princess_bump

wonderful news kate! huge huge congratulations sweetie :D x


----------



## Blah11

Grats hun! X


----------



## Beltane

Oh wow! I remember we were pregnant together last year! Huge Congrats!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## XPoisonGal

Congrats..! :)


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats Kate my fellow december mummy!!!!! xx


----------



## lollylou1

massive congratulations hunny, everyone is at it again aint they lol!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations Kate :yipee: Was it a New York baby? :cloud9:


----------



## bambikate

Mamafy said:


> Congratulations Kate :yipee: Was it a New York baby? :cloud9:

Hehe mamafy it may well have been I'll have to work out my dates! X x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Just popped over from the HB group to formally congratulate you, Izzy and hubster xxxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

congrats hunny!!


----------



## Damita

Aw bless so cute the way you told him :) Congrats!


----------



## carmen

Congratulations.... There is alot of people pregnant now that were pregnant when I was expecting my son who is now 14 month. I m 24 weeks pregnant again and now I m feeling better as there is alot of people having the 2nd and have a small age gap .... yeah!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha1982

Conrats!!!


----------



## happygolucky

congratulations:0) Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## izzysmummy

CONGRATULATIONS! xx


----------



## FsMummy

congrats!


----------



## malpal

Have only just seen this! 
Fantastic news kate am so pleased, seeing this has made me really emotional! It really doesn't seem 5 mins since our 1st were being born. Hope everything goes well xxxxxxx


----------



## AC81

awww congratulations!


----------



## clairebear

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only just seen this!!! x x x


----------



## helen1234

awww wow, congratulations


----------



## Tiff

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Congrats hun! Sent you a PM but just found this thread now!!! Way to go!


----------



## Freya

How behind am I? Huge congrats on your bfp! Izzy will love being the big sister. How have you been feeling? Hopefully minimum sickness! 

xxxx


----------



## bambikate

Freya said:


> How behind am I? Huge congrats on your bfp! Izzy will love being the big sister. How have you been feeling? Hopefully minimum sickness!
> 
> xxxx



Thanks hun - no not too sick just yet - touch wood!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

:bfp:*Congratulations!*:bfp:
:happydance:​


----------



## pinkmummy

Congrats hunni :) xx


----------



## wantababybump

Just read this now! Huge congratulations to you!! xx


----------



## bambikate

thanks everyone x x


----------



## xLisax

Big Congratulations! :) :hugs:


----------

